# Ho chiesto alla mia figanzata



## Pincopallino (1 Febbraio 2020)

Di venire qua.
Ha dato una sbirciatina oggi pomeriggio perché non conosceva questo posto, ma preferisce (dice) rimanere dove sta.
Mi ha detto che le sembra un posto da vecchi.
effetivamente io potrei essere suo padre.
AMen.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di venire qua.
> Ha dato una sbirciatina oggi pomeriggio perché non conosceva questo posto, ma preferisce (dice) rimanere dove sta.
> Mi ha detto che le sembra un posto da vecchi.
> effetivamente io potrei essere suo padre.
> AMen.


Ah....allora coi vecchi si corica!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah....allora coi vecchi si corica!


Eh sì...ha 15 anni meno di me....


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh sì...ha 15 anni meno di me....


Pensavo di più! 
E come l'hai conosciuta? Scommetto su un forum


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Pensavo di più!
> E come l'hai conosciuta? Scommetto su un forum


Nuuuuuuuu.......


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

Fidanzata non si può leggere però


----------



## Martes (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fidanzata non si può leggere però


E figanzata ancora meno


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nuuuuuuuu.......


Sembra quasi un niiiiiiii


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E figanzata ancora meno


Mi era sfuggito


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E figanzata ancora meno


A me fa simpatia


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me fa simpatia


Hai sempre detto che le parole hanno un significato


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di venire qua.
> Ha dato una sbirciatina oggi pomeriggio perché non conosceva questo posto, ma preferisce (dice) rimanere dove sta.
> Mi ha detto che le sembra un posto da vecchi.
> effetivamente io potrei essere suo padre.
> AMen.


E dove sta?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fidanzata non si può leggere però


Mica l'ho scritto difatti.



Martes ha detto:


> E figanzata ancora meno


E non leggerlo, mica sei obbligato/a. 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me fa simpatia


Anche a me e quindi essendo che già a due utenti piace, cioè me e te, direi che è sufficiente per continuare ad usare questo termine.



danny ha detto:


> E dove sta?


Su un'altra piattaforma.


----------



## stany (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Su un'altra piattaforma.


Lo sapeeeevo........


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di venire qua.
> Ha dato una sbirciatina oggi pomeriggio perché non conosceva questo posto, ma preferisce (dice) rimanere dove sta.
> Mi ha detto che le sembra un posto da vecchi.
> effetivamente io potrei essere suo padre.
> AMen.


E te digli che entri, che prendere ogni tanto per il culo qualche vecchio può essere divertente


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai sempre detto che le parole hanno un significato


Questo non mi impedisce di sorridere


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mica l'ho scritto difatti.
> 
> 
> E non leggerlo, mica sei obbligato/a.
> ...





stany ha detto:


> Lo sapeeeevo........


Che si chiama instagram.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E te digli che entri, che prendere ogni tanto per il culo qualche vecchio può essere divertente


Faccia ciò che crede, come sempre.


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2020)

Vecchia ci sarà lei


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Vecchia ci sarà lei


Siamo tutti  più giovani o più vecchi per qualcuno.
UN biglietto della metro è immenso per un pulce è minuscolo per un elefante.


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Siamo tutti  più giovani o più vecchi per qualcuno.
> UN biglietto della metro è immenso per un pulce è minuscolo per un elefante.


Tutta questa saggezza l'hai elargita anche con lei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Siamo tutti  più giovani o più vecchi per qualcuno.
> UN biglietto della metro è immenso per un pulce è minuscolo per un elefante.


sempre biglietto è. Dipende se è come lo si usa


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Tutta questa saggezza l'hai elargita anche con lei?


Sarai mica gelosa neh?


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sarai mica gelosa neh?


Di cosa dovrei essere gelosa?


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che si chiama instagram.


Va beh, ma Instagram è un'altra cosa.
Ci sono anch'io su Instagram. Una foto ogni due/tre giorni, capirai.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma Instagram è un'altra cosa.
> Ci sono anch'io su Instagram. Una foto ogni due/tre giorni, capirai.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> View attachment 8696


Mangoni, lo conobbi, ai tempi.
Sono su Instagram dall'inizio, da quando non era il posto dei selfie ma degli appassionati di foto, era pre Zuckie, per intenderci.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mangoni, lo conobbi, ai tempi.
> Sono su Instagram dall'inizio, da quando non era il posto dei selfie ma degli appassionati di foto, era pre Zuckie, per intenderci.


Ti voglio bene Ciccio, ma fa supergiovane lo stesso


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene Ciccio, ma fa supergiovane lo stesso


Se devo guardare l'età non faccio più niente.
Uomo, 50 anni, metropoli del nord: praticamente una specie che vedi solo negli uffici e a Novegro.
Anni che esco anche da solo e faccio cose e trovo 20/30 enni, al limite 40enni, donne mie coetanee (in gruppo).
Che sia una palestra o un locale o un coro etc.


----------

